# What do you think of my Antec 300 case mod? (Still a work in progress)



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 4, 2009)

Currently I have a side view window on my case which I added myself:








I have also modified the top 140mm fan port for the use of a 120mm fan and a couple other small modifications for better cable management. Here are the results afterward:

















Before you say anything: I cannot orient my heat sink to front -back since I have an Ultra Kaze 3000RPM on it. My RAM gets in the way and stuff D: But in the end it works out quite well.

The case looks rough and it will be repainted black along with the interior as well. I will post once I have finished with that. The edges where I cut my view panel will be filed down.


Tell me what you think. I know it isn't as extravagant as some other people's mods, but I like it. It is about 75-80% finished. After everything gets painted, I will be eventually adding in blue cold cathodes.


I would give myself an 8/10 thus far seeing as how it is my first case mod. 

For my cables, I would give myself a 9/10 since they are not perfect but far better than before.

Air Flow Rates and fans:

2 74CFM 120mm LED fans (front)
1 ~60CFM 120mm LED (side)
2 110CFM 120mm SlipStream (top and rear)

In: 208CFM
Out: 220CFM
Current Temps:
Idle:
Mobo: 32C
Core 1: 32C
Core 2: 33C
GPU Core: 40-41 (flips back and forth)
HD 1: 28C
HD 2: 26C

Load:
Mobo: 34C (5 runs of ITB)
Core 1: 63C (5 runs of Intel Burn Test)
Core 2: 63C (5 runs Intel Burn Test)
GPU Core: 65C
HD 1: 28C
HD 2: 26C

Update PICS:

UPDATED PICS:

pics!
pics!!
pics!!!
pics!!!!
pics!!!!!
pics!!!!!!
pics!!!!!!!
Sorry about the some of the picture quality D:


Case Panel off:





Case Panel On!:





In teh dark (sorry about the picture quality):





Teh Front: 





Teh Back (The paint job isn't perfect but it isn't all that noticable if you do not pay attention to it ): 





Teh Top (notice the awesome wooden 140mm to 120mm bracket I made!):





Innards:

Bottom cathode converter box hidden with on and off switches for top and bottom cathodes  :





Top cathode converter box hidden away ninja style:





Bottom Cathodes:





Top Cathodes:





Bottom cathode wiring: 





Exhaust fan wiring hole  :





Front panel under-the-motherboard routing hole:





Front panel wiring slipped through hole ninja style:





Meh mess o' wire hidden from site ninja:





Semi-overview of wiring: 







OH NOEZ!

e-e damn ding from installing PSU (it is always a pain in the ass to get it in, but it is now even harder!):





Damn handles didn't turn out well but oh well: 





Setup of AWESOMENESS!







Rate my please!


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks very clean, +1.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Rock God (Apr 4, 2009)

Tiny case 

Nice though!


----------



## Asylum (Apr 4, 2009)

Yea good job...Nice set up!!


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 4, 2009)

I know it is tiny. If I had the money, I would have gotten an Antec 900 or Antec 1200 e_e


----------



## aspire (Apr 7, 2009)

Go spend a couple bucks on some black SATA cables, those coiled yellow-orange ones just kill the look.


----------



## r9 (Apr 7, 2009)

Straighten the Sata cables they look ugly. And they could lead to data corruption on some chipsets.
Every thing else look nice.


----------



## donttrustevery1 (Apr 7, 2009)

r9 said:


> Straighten the Sata cables they look ugly. And they could lead to data corruption on some chipsets.
> Every thing else look nice.



Seriously. I would untangle those sata cables.  If they are too close to themselves they can really lead to data corruption.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 7, 2009)

ill post some pics tonight but if you mount your HHD's backwards you can hide all the sata and sata power cables.  I just finished mine last night.  I was about to write a guide until I saw Cyberdruids and I was like "I shall bow to the case mod king"


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 9, 2009)

UPDATE


Case has been painted black inside and out (but is not a perfect job it works well and looks good)
4 4 inch Blue Cathodes have been added for lighting
Side view panel has scratch but will be replaced
Have ordered black SATA cables (that are shorter and are black)

Pics will be added once I get home. Please critize it as you like and tell me what you think.

Edit: HDD cannot be mounted backwards. Not enough room between front fans and HDD.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 9, 2009)

Um what? Wrong area man. This about case modes, not stock stuff.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry about double post:

Updated pics!


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 13, 2009)

D: No replies e_e evil people


----------



## douglatins (Apr 13, 2009)

I would have gone with non glossy black, less finger magnet, and also the paint job could be somewhat better, did you try polishing it? with something like this:


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

The whole point in the Case Mod Gallery is for things like this. Why was it not posted there


----------



## douglatins (Apr 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> The whole point in the Case Mod Gallery is for things like this. Why was it not posted there



I usually dont look there so i guess he aiming for maximum "replyness"


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 14, 2009)

I posted here to so that I can get input on my case. As for the gallery, it isn't that active


----------

